# apache 2 :libxsltbreakpoint.so.1 problem

## thecooptoo

since an update world ive nor been able to start apache

cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/libphp4.so into server: libxsltbreakpoint.so.1:cannot open shared object file :no such file or directory

 to try adn fix it ive

 emerged libxslt

re-emerged mod_php

added --enable-mods=most to ./configure

in apache2-2.0.48-r1.ebuild 

and re-emerged apache

added APACHE_OPTS="-D PHP4" to /etc/conf.d/apache2

and still get the error

but by  googling it libxslt is something to do with gnome.

Ive been using KDE and had -gnome set in the USE flags.

ive tried re-emergeing mod_php and apache with use="gnome"

but I still get the same error message

 no idea what to do now.

----------

## mxc

I have the same problem. I am going to try and emerge libxslt again and see what happens. I will let you know.

----------

## thecooptoo

any progress?

----------

## at_chaos

did anybody fix this issue? have the same problem after a mod_php update to 4.3.4

----------

## UberLord

That latest 4.3.4-r2 ebuild stopped compiling for me today after biting this bug.

I'm regressing to 4.3.3-r3   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thecooptoo

how does one regress?

----------

## slartibartfasz

there seem to be some problems regarding (mod_)php in general and specifically apache2. see here. could be that u have two versions of mod_php installed...

----------

## UberLord

Mask the package in  /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## thecooptoo

???

I would if knew what to do ( and why.....)

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> ???
> 
> I would if knew what to do ( and why.....)

 

open the file with an editor and add the package u want to mask - look at the other things that are in there. u should note however that doing this is a small hack and u probably should not do this unless u know what u are doing ... hmm this sentence is leading nowhere...   :Confused: 

...simply read this and this

----------

## dalu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=771321#771321

hth

----------

## thecooptoo

this seems to fix it .

mant thanks

there is a bug listed about this

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37721

  - should you tell them this is an answer?Last edited by thecooptoo on Mon Jan 12, 2004 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thecooptoo

this seems to fix it .

many thanks

there is a bug listed about this

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37721

  - should you tell them this is an answer?Last edited by thecooptoo on Mon Jan 12, 2004 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oopsz

had a problem after upgrading libxslt yesterday.  after emerge clean and revdep-rebuild, it was working again.

----------

## ttye0

Thank you dalu!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalu

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> this seems to fix it .
> 
> mant thanks
> 
> there is a bug listed about this
> ...

 

while this is the answer it's not the solution to his portage script

there is/was either a bug in the portage script or the source tarball, i can't tell.

besides i'm not registered at bugs.gentoo.org , i don't know if this is even nessessary, if i find a bug and have a solition for it, i post it here in the forums, maybe i'm oldfashioned  :Wink: 

thanks for the feedback, glad i could help  :Smile: 

----------

## moonlight

In my particular case libphp4.so was owned by root and so apache could not load this module, in order to change the ownership see code below. In my case this solved the:

Syntax error on line 89 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/extramodules/libphp4.so into server: libxsltbreakpoint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Solution :

```
chown apache:apache libphp4.so
```

----------

## buffbikedude

It doesn't matter whether what you have regarding a bug report is an answer or a workaround - any new information is of interest to the Gentoo devs, so post it if you have time. Since you don't that's fine, I'll post myself. Thank you zulu for the fix, I was looking here because I was experiencing the same problem. (sorry if I got your name wrong, I'm on dial-up and switching pages comes at a premium)

----------

## buffbikedude

It doesn't matter whether what you have regarding a bug report is an answer or a workaround - any new information is of interest to the Gentoo devs, so post it if you have time. Since you don't that's fine, I'll post myself. Thank you dalu for the fix, I was looking here because I was experiencing the same problem. (sorry if I got your name wrong, I'm on dial-up and switching pages comes at a premium)

----------

